# The TTRS Engine Failure Thread



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

So lately I have been hearing rumors about various TTRS having engine failures. People claim anything from oil starvation to other internal failure. No known examples, as it seems Audi is trying to hush the situation and not get the word out. I am hoping to clear up these rumors.

So far I can only find 2 US Spec TTRS with bad engines, and one of the two never really followed up.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6087109-Finally-time-for-my-story-The-bad-and-the-ugly

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6151764-2012-TTRS-Blown-Engine


Audi only sells this engine as a new longblock, no reman longblock or shortblock. Sort of strange considering you can get a remanufactured engine for almost any other Audi...


Has anyone else heard anything of these engines failing? Either by user error or mechanical failure? 
Post up any information you may have, or PM me and I can add it here under anonymous if desired.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I hardly think an over rev above 9k rpm constitutes any concern for engine failures. It's certainly unfortunate but not Audi's fault at all


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you serious with this BS post? 1 confirmed case of engine failure on a modded car being driven foolishly and you start an engine failure thread?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Koa1 said:


> Are you serious with this BS post? 1 confirmed case of engine failure on a modded car being driven foolishly and you start an engine failure thread?


It does kind of come off as trollish.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

As somebody that has built six 07K 2.5T motors this year already, I can assure you that the 2.5T is a pretty stout motor. My only observation on it are the following:

Main bearing and rod bearing clearances a VERY tight for even an OEM engine. When we typically build race engines, we open mains up to .0035", where the oem RS and regular 2.5T motors are set at around .0007-.0009". The main bearing system in the TFSI and Port injected motors are interesting with a coloring system to label bearing type. We do this in engine building to blueprint, but VAG did this on all the 07k engines found in both TFSI and port injected applications. We are developing a proper ACL bearing for the i5 that will be +.001" and allow for a line hone with ARPs to get a standard bearing thickness across the board. 

Same story for the rod bearings that feature no tangs on the bearing(odd, but needed in a broken cap parting method). With certain aftermarket rods, you can use regular TSI ACL +.001" bearings on the rods though, and that helps a tremendous amount for stressed engines. 

I shared that info to help people understand the absolute dire need to warm up engines before beating on them. With a tight bearing like that, thick oil viscosity can be detrimental to an engine's life.

As much as this may take away from a RS motor, there are hardly enough differences between the port injected Jetta 2.5 and the TTRS mechanicals to get snooty. The RS motors share 99% of the part numbers and parts with the NA motors. TTRS's are hardly the applications that are being hardest on the newest VAG generation of the i5. Early years of the Jetta 2.5 NA got 6 bolt forged cranks that are identical to the TFSI cranks minus the 8 bolt flywheel count. You can (and we/they do) drop in RS cranks into these NA motors. With forged rods and pistons, the NA motors built up are handling 700-800whp no problem. 






And our 07k 2.5T longitude swapped Quattro at ~650whp now(580whp in the vid)






As for the two motor examples listed. The first is plausible as these motors are extremely loose on the piston taper of hte TFSI and FSI pistons. The TTRS is basically using a TSI piston, which if you look around the TSI world, they also have ring issues. Again, these motors must be warmed up before being beat on.. The top moly ring in the oem piston pack is extremely fragile. The second motor is no hoax at all. We are taking delivery of this car soon to fix the damage.

hope that helps.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

URHank said:


> As somebody that has built six 07K 2.5T motors this year already, I can assure you that the 2.5T is a pretty stout motor. My only observation on it are the following:
> 
> Main bearing and rod bearing clearances a VERY tight for even an OEM engine. When we typically build race engines, we open mains up to .0035", where the oem RS and regular 2.5T motors are set at around .0007-.0009". The main bearing system in the TFSI and Port injected motors are interesting with a coloring system to label bearing type. We do this in engine building to blueprint, but VAG did this on all the 07k engines found in both TFSI and port injected applications. We are developing a proper ACL bearing for the i5 that will be +.001" and allow for a line hone with ARPs to get a standard bearing thickness across the board.
> 
> ...


I knew the main clearances were tight. Did not know the exact specs though :thumbup:

They are stout engines, but when different people keep mentioning to me issues, it helps to clear things up.

Keep us posted on the other car you are receiving, along with pictures.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

BAD NEWS.

MY ENGINE FAILED TODAY. 











It failed to make me eggs and toast to go with my morning chai. 



fail thread is fail.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

V8Star said:


> I knew the main clearances were tight. Did not know the exact specs though :thumbup:
> 
> They are stout engines, but when different people keep mentioning to me issues, it helps to clear things up.
> 
> Keep us posted on the other car you are receiving, along with pictures.


I'm not sure who keeps mentioning it. Outside of the two examples you mention there are also rumors of engine failures related to tune/large turbo builds. But across fourtitude, quattroworld, audizine, vagoc, and ttforum.co.uk I haven't seen any reference to engine failures.

And, the fact Audi is using a basically unmodified TTRS engine (AFAIK) for the 24hr VLN race cars says a lot about the durability too.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

the only one starting rumours is you it seems. threadfail. :thumbdown:


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have had my engine since August of 2011 and it has worked fine every day that I have had it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I know of an over-rev engine failure (3rd to 2nd gear) on the west coast. Entire long block replaced.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

I appreciate the positive replies, if you do not have anything constructive to post then you may want to hit the back button.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

V8Star said:


> I appreciate the positive replies, if you do not have anything constructive to post then you may want to hit the back button.


I think the source of anger from most of us stems from the careless and broad statements that you made in the beginning. Rumors start somewhere and the nexus of a rumor is itself. Once something like that has legs it can create real problems.

I think all of us on this forum have at least some affinity towards this engine and we don't want its reputation tarnished by unfounded rumors. At least that is my perspective. If there is solid information to share then have at it. That is what this forum is for but sophistry should be saved for the BMW forums. 

Would I rather a world in which the TT was not a "hair dresser" car? Yep! It would make my ownership just a tad bit better. If only I could go back in time and shut the guy up who first made that statement. Would I like a world in which the reputation of my chosen engine was not tarnished from unfounded rumors. Yep!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Proof of Audi trying to hush the situation?


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Williamttrs said:


> I think the source of anger from most of us stems from the careless and broad statements that you made in the beginning. Rumors start somewhere and the nexus of a rumor is itself. Once something like that has legs it can create real problems.
> 
> I think all of us on this forum have at least some affinity towards this engine and we don't want its reputation tarnished by unfounded rumors. At least that is my perspective. If there is solid information to share then have at it. That is what this forum is for but sophistry should be saved for the BMW forums.


I am just trying to find some information. Believe me, I have done quite a bit of searching on all of the TT boards. I figured instead of lurking, it doesn't hurt to ask some questions and try to find real answers. 

I understand the majority of the owners are tying to stay optimistic, which I can respect when you think of the car. I don't want to know how well off everyone's car has been, I want to know more about the few that may have had issues.




Poverty said:


> Proof of Audi trying to hush the situation?


That is what I am looking for.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

So, the 2.5T has been in the US for only a couple years, with approx 1000 units. and your looking for the 1 or 2 cars that failed without driver or tuner error?:screwy:

Yeo sounds like a troll to me....

How about you head to the Euro boards where the motor has been in production about 5 years and troll around there. I mean seriously you should be asking about the squeeky brakes that enough people whined about to get AOA to do an Update Kit for.

Personally I think my post is very productuve to this thread.opcorn:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

V8Star said:


> I understand the majority of the owners are tying to stay optimistic,


who do you think you are making these ridiculous statements. i think you are just a troll with too much time on his hands who likes gossip. :thumbdown:

go chat with your girlfriends about tmz and leave the car stuff to us.

you don't even own a ttrs...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Optimistic? Optimistic OP falls into a hole with no bottom perhaps. 



But seriously OP (V8Star).. let me get this straight you bought some TTRS parts to make your S4 look more like a TTRS... you do not own one of these cars at all.. and you are perhaps sore that no matter how hella-flush you make your S4 (with that sweet air ride that all high performance sports cars really need) it will still be slower than a TTRS?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

V8Star said:


> I am just trying to find some information. Believe me, I have done quite a bit of searching on all of the TT boards. I figured instead of lurking, it doesn't hurt to ask some questions and try to find real answers.


Please enlighten us... what exactly is it that you have found by searching all of the TT boards? Hopefully more than the 2 failures you've listed, one of which was definitely user error and the other more than likely. Where's the cover-up? Where are the rumors? So far the only post I've seen discussing rumors of TTRS engine failures is yours.

The 2.5T has proven to be quite reliable over the 5yr production run. It's run fine as a daily driver, with significant torque output with stage 2 and 3 and campaigned successfully in several race series. This is the real answer, you've found it.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

V8Star said:


> Audi only sells this engine as a new longblock, no reman longblock or shortblock. Sort of strange considering you can get a remanufactured engine for almost any other Audi...


Yea, it is so strange that there are no re-manufactured engines when the only ones that would be a candidate for re-manufacture are the two who blew them while tuning/money shifting.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Proof of Audi trying to hush the situation?



Do you have anything substantive to back up your claim that Audi is trying to hush the situation? Or is this just a troll post?


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

V8Star said:


> I am just trying to find some information. Believe me, I have done quite a bit of searching on all of the TT boards. I figured instead of lurking, it doesn't hurt to ask some questions and try to find real answers.
> 
> I understand the majority of the owners are tying to stay optimistic, which I can respect when you think of the car. I don't want to know how well off everyone's car has been, I want to know more about the few that may have had issues.
> 
> ...




V8Star, have you found anything in your exhaustive search?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't want to take anybody's side here, as I do think the TFSI motor has been pretty darn tough. That said, it shares the same oil pump with the port injected 2.5 NA motor(same part number and everything). That pump has had bypass issues that cause zero oil pressure situations. Granted the 1000 RS examples stateside are a small fraction compared to the ~95,000 motors VW has sold each year since the introduction of the chain driven 2.5 in 2005, but there are failures out there if you look. 2011-2014 are the only ones that have the same pump though. The earlier ones were different completely and lacked the "variable oil pressure" that is basically a bypass in low load, low protection needed situations.

Also, there are 3 revisions on the crank shafts from Audi on the RS 8 bolt crank. Usually parts do not get revised unless there is a problem. Take that for what it is worth.

Fire away guys. I doubt anybody in the USA has torn down more or built up more 2.5T engines than our facility. We know our 2.5 engines pretty well.

Hank


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

URHank said:


> I don't want to take anybody's side here, as I do think the TFSI motor has been pretty darn tough. That said, it shares the same oil pump with the port injected 2.5 NA motor(same part number and everything). That pump has had bypass issues that cause zero oil pressure situations. Granted the 1000 RS examples stateside are a small fraction compared to the ~95,000 motors VW has sold each year since the introduction of the chain driven 2.5 in 2005, but there are failures out there if you look. 2011-2014 are the only ones that have the same pump though. The earlier ones were different completely and lacked the "variable oil pressure" that is basically a bypass in low load, low protection needed situations.
> 
> Also, there are 3 revisions on the crank shafts from Audi on the RS 8 bolt crank. Usually parts do not get revised unless there is a problem. Take that for what it is worth.
> 
> ...


You may very well know more than every TTRS owner alive. You may very well have torn down and built up more 2.5T engines than all TTRS owners combined. However...

I think the problem is with the OP's statement..."So lately I have been hearing rumors about various TTRS having engine failures"...and then posts two links that both seem to be user/tune related.

OP states "as it seems Audi is trying to hush the situation and not get the word out" when forum users can speak their experiences on their own free will...unless, of course Audi has mind control over the many undocumented and unheard of TTRS engine failures and these people can't speak to us on their own free will.

The OP clearly states they have heard of engine failures and that Audi is covering it up and then posts two forum threads of user error to substantiate said claims. OPs claims are not credible based on the evidence presented is all I think most people are saying.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Koa1 said:


> Are you serious with this BS post? 1 confirmed case of engine failure on a modded car being driven foolishly and you start an engine failure thread?


Amen.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

lpriley32 said:


> You may very well know more than every TTRS owner alive. You may very well have torn down and built up more 2.5T engines than all TTRS owners combined. However...
> 
> I think the problem is with the OP's statement..."So lately I have been hearing rumors about various TTRS having engine failures"...and then posts two links that both seem to be user/tune related.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can agree with that. 

The TFSI is a very stout engine. The failures I have seen are neglect/tune issues, not defective parts. The early port injected engines had some flaws but they seem to have been sorted by the time the TFSI came around 4 years later. (IE better chain system on the bottm end, better tension guides up top, along with a better oil pump). Even the early engines are pretty stout if the oil is changed regularly and not at the 10k mile recommended interval.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

V8Star said:


> I am just trying to find some information. Believe me, I have done quite a bit of searching on all of the TT boards. I figured instead of lurking, it doesn't hurt to ask some questions and try to find real answers.
> 
> I understand the majority of the owners are tying to stay optimistic, which I can respect when you think of the car. I don't want to know how well off everyone's car has been, I want to know more about the few that may have had issues.
> 
> ...


So, aside from the provocative title of this thread and assertions of "rumors", why are you looking for this at all? I haven't heard anything at all about TTRS engines blowing up. If they were blowing up, we'd be reading about it on these boards since, as your links show, people tend to come and post on boards when they are having an issue. So, it seems you have real answers; no one here has had any issues and no one here knows of anyone with any issues. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

NamJa said:


> So, aside from the provocative title of this thread and assertions of "rumors", why are you looking for this at all? I haven't heard anything at all about TTRS engines blowing up. If they were blowing up, we'd be reading about it on these boards since, as your links show, people tend to come and post on boards when they are having an issue. So, it seems you have real answers; no one here has had any issues and no one here knows of anyone with any issues. Thanks for playing.


+1


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll update you guys when I find more information :thumbup:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I know V8Star personally, we live about 5 min from each other. I can see how some would object to this post without knowing him, or the back story on why he posted this in the first place. I do know why he made this post, and its purely to gather information on any known cases of 2.5T engine failure. Since he hasn't shared anything else, I'm not going to either. 

V8Star is as a huge VW/Audi, is very knowledgeable and trustworthy. If you have any info please post up, otherwise just be happy your car runs great.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

bigstu said:


> I know V8Star personally, we live about 5 min from each other. I can see how some would object to this post without knowing him, or the back story on why he posted this in the first place. I do know why he made this post, and its purely to gather information on any known cases of 2.5T engine failure. Since he hasn't shared anything else, I'm not going to either.
> 
> V8Star is as a huge VW/Audi, is very knowledgeable and trustworthy. If you have any info please post up, otherwise just be happy your car runs great.


Perhaps he can start fixing this by renaming the thread and removing the lie from his first post (those two examples weren't "bad engines", they were engines that were blown up by abuse). That might start to repair his reputation on this board. Perhaps, while he's at it, he can source some of the rumors. Is it his friend's uncle's cousin's neighbor's co-worker in Kokomo? How is Audi hushing these people up and preventing them from posting anything? Seriously, perhaps he's a great guy but he started this whole thing very stupidly (it's like coming up to a stranger and tell him you've heard rumors his wife is a slut and just wanted to see if he had any information that could dispel this rumor. Perhaps you're trying to help but you're going to get punched in the mouth).

The ability to edit a post is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

NamJa said:


> Perhaps he can start fixing this by renaming the thread and removing the lie from his first post (those two examples weren't "bad engines", they were engines that were blown up by abuse). That might start to repair his reputation on this board. Perhaps, while he's at it, he can source some of the rumors. Is it his friend's uncle's cousin's neighbor's co-worker in Kokomo? How is Audi hushing these people up and preventing them from posting anything? Seriously, perhaps he's a great guy but he started this whole thing very stupidly (it's like coming up to a stranger and tell him you've heard rumors his wife is a slut and just wanted to see if he had any information that could dispel this rumor. Perhaps you're trying to help but you're going to get punched in the mouth).
> 
> The ability to edit a post is a wonderful thing!


I agree, he says he's heard rumours, which is hear-say and with nothing to back up the rumours with. They are Chinese whispers at best.

He then goes on to say Audi are hushing it all up. But how can you claim they are hushing up something if there is no proof of any failures?


I know of a few failed engines, only one was stock "allegedly" and fitted in a rs3.

The others have all been tuned, and mainly been hybrid turbo. The failures have usually been with spark plug tips falling off, or pistons failing.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

If there was any credibility to this being a problem, you could at least provide a general idea of what is causing the failures. Actually, you may start making friends if you knew what the problem part was so people out of warranty could be proactive.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't have any proof and can't share who the rumored engine failures may be from. It is not fair for me to say who told me, since they can't tell me who told them. At that point I am putting two different tuners in the gray since I can't provide examples to back it up. Its not that I am starting these rumors, I REALLY want to know of any potential / occurring issues with this engine. Since the owner base is so small, word travels slowly.

Also, if your engine blew up out of warranty due to a tune, and Audi decides to replace it, they can very well tell you to keep the information private and not to share your issue. Even in other forums for the 3.0 S4s, RS4s, etc there have been engine failure threads disappear due to a tuner or Audi basically covering it and not having the word get out. (forum sponsors have killed threads on here, too )


Obviously those examples in my first post were not the best, but as you can see in the last line of that post, I am looking for failure due to mechanical error or user error. It doesn't really matter how great your car ran today, or that you haven't had issues with your car or heard of any others. There are only ~1400 of these cars in the US and only so many more world wide. Not every owner is going to be inclined to get on the forums and rant about an engine failure. They may not even know about the forums, or care to post up their problems.

This is a discussion board to discuss the 8J TT. I am pretty sure its allowed to ask if there have been any engine failures, and that is what I am looking for.


Engine failure, whether by internal malfunction, owner abuse, neglect, etc, is still engine failure.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

This one time, I decided to substitute sand for oil (read it acted like little ball bearings) and the engine gave up the ghost on my 175mph cruise into work.
The 2.5t is a total POS, avoid at all costs.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I've also heard that Michelin PSS tires are a POS because every time you run over a nail they go flat! I think I'll start another thread about Michelin failures.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

V8Star said:


> It is not fair for me to say who told me, since they can't tell me who told them.


so your source of inuendo is a no-name friend of a no-name friend. nice :laugh:


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

canuckttrs said:


> so your source of innuendo is a no-name friend of a no-name friend. nice :laugh:


It's all I really have at the moment.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Interesting thread. He ask a question and gets flamed someday one of you will be looking for this thread when your baby leaves you on the side of the road. He is looking for info and not friends. It's quite obvious that many here don't need friends by the way many act. So when your car leaves you stranded and you find out your dealer doesn't cover your warranty because you have apr stickers on you rear window, you will be screwed too. 

As I have been following the market on these cars used I would have to say. Yes I have read some engines blowing up per say and curious too as not many of these card around and to hear that happen amazes me. I guess everyone here tracks in their dreams just like the stage 3 in ones signature.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

wishntoboutside said:


> Interesting thread. He ask a question and gets flamed someday one of you will be looking for this thread when your baby leaves you on the side of the road. He is looking for info and not friends. It's quite obvious that many here don't need friends by the way many act. So when your car leaves you stranded and you find out your dealer doesn't cover your warranty because you have apr stickers on you rear window, you will be screwed too.
> 
> As I have been following the market on these cars used I would have to say. Yes I have read some engines blowing up per say and curious too as not many of these card around and to hear that happen amazes me. I guess everyone here tracks in their dreams just like the stage 3 in ones signature.


Did you write that piece of art drunk? You may be surprised to learn we aren't all disillusioned about our Audi warranty. It clearly doesn't cover modified vehicles and no one is pretending it does. This isn't an information gathering thread, it was BS starting unfound rumours that can't even be proven to have any basis. Your friend couldn't even mention any possible cause of failure and you really aren't going to defend him well with the argument above. To be honest, a lot of us playing the tuning game can afford to blow an engine doing what we enjoy and any attempt at trolling is an amusing side show.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

wishntoboutside said:


> Interesting thread. He ask a question and gets flamed someday one of you will be looking for this thread when your baby leaves you on the side of the road. He is looking for info and not friends. It's quite obvious that many here don't need friends by the way many act. So when your car leaves you stranded and you find out your dealer doesn't cover your warranty because you have apr stickers on you rear window, you will be screwed too.
> 
> As I have been following the market on these cars used I would have to say. Yes I have read some engines blowing up per say and curious too as not many of these card around and to hear that happen amazes me. I guess everyone here tracks in their dreams just like the stage 3 in ones signature.


Seriously friend, there is no logic to anything you said. He did not get flamed for asking a question. He got flamed for making provocative and unfounded statement. Just as he would get beaten into a pulp if he yelled fire in a crowded theater and there was no fire. 

You bet we will all look at this thread if our engine is trashed. However, what you fail to understand is that when we look at this thread we will not find anything helpful because of how it was started and continues even now. 

Your last paragraph (I am using the word paragraph in the loosest sense possible) is just too hard to decipher. 

It is really simple if you are not wiling to give information then don't ask for information. A forum is for sharing. It is not one sided. Don't ask us to take you seriously if you are not wiling to be straightforward.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

--V8Star;85157868]"I don't have any proof and can't share who the rumored engine failures may be from. It is not fair for me to say who told me, since they can't tell me who told them. At that point I am putting two different tuners in the gray since I can't provide examples to back it up. Its not that I am starting these rumors, I REALLY want to know of any potential / occurring issues with this engine. Since the owner base is so small, word travels slowly."

"Also, if your engine blew up out of warranty due to a tune, and Audi decides to replace it, they can very well tell you to keep the information private and not to share your issue. Even in other forums for the 3.0 S4s, RS4s, etc there have been engine failure threads disappear due to a tuner or Audi basically covering it and not having the word get out. (forum sponsors have killed threads on here, too )"


PLEASE Read what you wrote. YOU ARE THE ONE STARTING RUMORS when you provide ZERO Proof of a stock motor failing without driver error.....and apparently word does travel fast among TT-RS owners. Being a small goup, we tend to network and know who's car is tuned and who's is stock. Also you follow it up with a Conspiracy that AOA and the Mods of Vortex, Fourtitude and the other Forums out there are colluding to prevent info from getting out(which you can be sued for Liable by the way).

If a respectable member(post count doesn't matter) of any forum says hey my motor blew up, and this is why. We'd all listen and ask a million questions, ask for pics, dissect the pics, foam over all available info. 

Seriously have you read anything about the TT-RS and the squeeky brakes.......dude talk about a waste of internet and every RS owner knows about it. Even those of us who didn't have squeeky brakes.

But you...........are a troll trying to insight a riot, and I believe it backfired on you, no matter how many of your friends come on here to support you.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I am thinking of starting a TTRS Engine Success thread. I heard from my tuner that he knows a tuner who had a customer with a TTRS and the car runs great. I am trying to verify a conspiracy by AOA to make great cars that people want to buy. I am not sure, but I think I may be on to something.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Not4show, you are spot on! This whole thread is a joke unless there are real facts.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm surprised this guy never posted pictures of his blown engine or maybe I missed it. When you blow a 2.5 TFSI engine, this is what it looks like:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

bull30 is this not your car.... the photo is from your facebook. damage caused by a miss shift down to 2nd at 93mph?

"Some of you know the story but I will tell the story to the group now. On Sept. 27th I made a mistake with my TTRS and downshifted from 3rd to 2nd on accident at 93 mph. You can see by the picture the result of that mistake. My wife and I are Audiholics and have been for many years. Audi stepped up to the plate and assisted in the repairs and Rockville Audi did an outstanding job on my car. It obviously needed a new long block and the total cost for the repairs was $27,725.00. Lets just say this was a lesson learned the hard way. There is a reason why Gina and I are avid Audi buyers. Audi went out of their way to make this work out for all. Our family has bought 22 Audi over the years, in fact, Gina's new SQ5 is due in any day now. Of all the cars I've owned the TTRS is my favorite by a long shot and I have owned some very nice cars. I'm glad it's finally back home in the garage."


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Most definitely my engine... I'm just surprised that the other people posting that they blew their engines did not back it up with pictures. As you can see, I have the pictures of mine... Not a mistake I will ever make again...


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

this whole thread is a fail and should be covered up. :thumbdown:

@bull30, i'm surprised the transmission let you shift into 2nd at 90+mph. yowza...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Fined said:


> bull30 is this not your car.... the photo is from your facebook. damage caused by a miss shift down to 2nd at 93mph?
> 
> "Some of you know the story but I will tell the story to the group now. On Sept. 27th I made a mistake with my TTRS and downshifted from 3rd to 2nd on accident at 93 mph. You can see by the picture the result of that mistake. My wife and I are Audiholics and have been for many years. Audi stepped up to the plate and assisted in the repairs and Rockville Audi did an outstanding job on my car. It obviously needed a new long block and the total cost for the repairs was $27,725.00. Lets just say this was a lesson learned the hard way. There is a reason why Gina and I are avid Audi buyers. Audi went out of their way to make this work out for all. Our family has bought 22 Audi over the years, in fact, Gina's new SQ5 is due in any day now. Of all the cars I've owned the TTRS is my favorite by a long shot and I have owned some very nice cars. I'm glad it's finally back home in the garage."


That's unlucky, I went from top of 2nd into first and only did the valvetrain. Another guy did the same thing and it took out his gearbox.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

bull30, are you really in Clarksburg? I work in Germantown and live out towards Frederick. My TTRS is black and has the black/red wheels.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

NamJa said:


> bull30, are you really in Clarksburg? I work in Germantown and live out towards Frederick. My TTRS is black and has the black/red wheels.


Yes, I'm in Clarksburg and work in Mt. Airy... If you are on FB you should like my page... Page name is TTRS

Mine is Daytona Gray Pearl, Carbon Fiber Mirrors & Rear Wing.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

It appears there is no rev limiter on the manual? Why can't the engine just say "NO" if you drop it in a stupid gear?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

There's no way to limit the revs in that situation. I don't think anyone has built a manual transmission that will lock out gears to prevent an over rev on downshifts


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

once i triggered the over-rev code in the ecu, also put it into 2nd from 3rd on a tight fast right hander lol i blamed it on the G's haha

i picked up on it really fast as i was letting the clutch out and immediately was on the clutch again, final count was 7300-7400rpm in the log file for the fault, no damage done though


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> once i triggered the over-rev code in the ecu, also put it into 2nd from 3rd on a tight fast right hander lol i blamed it on the G's haha
> 
> i picked up on it really fast as i was letting the clutch out and immediately was on the clutch again, final count was 7300-7400rpm in the log file for the fault, no damage done though


7400rpm isn't too bad, my rev limit has been raised to around that region.

I did over 8200rpm when I bent my valvetrain. Whoops


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Poverty said:


> 7400rpm isn't too bad, my rev limit has been raised to around that region.
> 
> I did over 8200rpm when I bent my valvetrain. Whoops


And at 9000 RPM things go through the block... It's the only time ever that I wished I had a DSG  I look back on it now and the whole thing seems so surreal... You have to fight that natural tendency to pull the shifter to the left when you're in a hard left corner... 93 MPH in 3rd was definitely the wrong time to make that mistake...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

bull30 said:


> And at 9000 RPM things go through the block... It's the only time ever that I wished I had a DSG  I look back on it now and the whole thing seems so surreal... You have to fight that natural tendency to pull the shifter to the left when you're in a hard left corner... 93 MPH in 3rd was definitely the wrong time to make that mistake...


Ouch!

After my episodes it was found I had a worn shifter, we replaced the whole plastic guides, cables etc, and fit the drafter bush design kit, the car shifts nicely and precisely again now as before it was slack and continually wanted to go into 1st from 2nd instead of 3rd. 

Maybe worthwhile for you to do!


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Not to rehash this miserable thread, but it is kinda nice having a thread of compiled failures like the OP kindof intended.
U
Here is a TTRS mill that came in after money shift from 5th to 2nd instead of 4th(where is that MK3 TTRS 6 speed petition again  ) . He thinks it hit around 9800. It spun #1 and #3 rod bearings, but contained them without putting them through the block. I am sure the guy that posted with teh hole in the side of the block did the same spin, but worse to the point the rod seized and inertia broke a rod that punctured. Take home message? .0008" is too small of a clearance for a high performance engine reving above 8500. On our big HP builds, we are putting oversized .001" rod bearings in and polishing crank journals to open them up another .0005" to end up in that happy .0025" range.

Good news is the block is just fine. A 1500$ OE TTRS crank plus aftermarket Hbeam rods along with better bearings and ARP fasteners, this engine will be bullet proof to 800+whp. Lots better than the $27k Audi wanted(not including labor) after seeing the over rev codes and voiding warranty.

Anyway, happy to help or contribute. Don't kill the messenger


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

URHank said:


> Here is a TTRS mill that came in after money shift from 4th to 2nd


going from 4th to 2nd? likely 3rd to 2nd imo unless he/she was trying to go from 4th to 6th which makes sense when cruising but even that is a pretty big eff-up. or downshifting fom 4th to second which meant it was accidentally on purpose.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

canuckttrs said:


> going from 4th to 2nd? likely 3rd to 2nd imo unless he/she was trying to go from 4th to 6th which makes sense when cruising but even that is a pretty big eff-up. or downshifting fom 4th to second which meant it was accidentally on purpose.


I wasn't there, but it sounded like he was in 5th or 6th, meant to downshift to 4th and grabbed 2nd instead. 

I just fix the issues 

Hank


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

2-3K is almost nothing to fix imo, whomever did that is pretty lucky.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, it is 29 hours by the book to swap a longblock, and roughly 15 hours to tear down a motor and rebuild it proper with blueprint. Not exactly cheap at shop rate, but 29 hours(at DEALER shop rate) would have been charged for a new longblock on top of 27k as well. Bearings seals, gaskets and other minor things will be purchased as well but this guy is extremely lucky. He is feeling so fortunate, we are fitting a EFR turbo on with supporting mods to touch 550whp on 100oct "while we are in there"

Cheers


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

while you're at it, might as well do a dsg swap so it doesn't happen again


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Nevermind


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a new one. We do a lot of TFSI engine builds/upgrades, but I haven't seen this before. No spun bearings, but a completely split #5 rod journal after a top of 3rd gear shift into second. The TTRS has extremely heavy pistons/pins to be reving to 10k+. 

Happy shifting gentleman! A shameless plug for a great product, pick up the bushing kit from Draft42. It will make the driving experience better and potentially save you a 7-10k mistake.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, my eyes!!! :what: That's a lot of carnage right there.


----------



## F1nLMSfan (Oct 31, 2014)

Is it that easy to mis-shift in this car?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

It is pretty easy to get excited with the amount of torque and weight of the TTRS. It is easy to get distracted by the next corner, and not a lot of time between shifts with a powerful engine. The linkage pretty much is the same linkage used in the other VAG offerings, they just lack the 400wtq that most stage 2 guys see


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Another reason to love my stronic ;o)


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Exactly. I'll probably sign the MK3 6 speed petition for North America so I can get a car in monthly for engine failure


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Whoa whoa!!! There are still a few of us who know how to shift...knock on wood


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm putting in new engine mounts, shift bracket bushings and cable ends, just to make sure I don't mess this thing up!


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

For the record, my engine failure had nothing to do with a mis-shift. Just a screw that did not want to do its job. 

Btw Hank, we are about to start rebuilding that motor soon. I will be taking it to Chicago so he can start looking at it. After he examines it and we figure out what needs to be replaced, you ok if I contact you for thoughts/recommendations on parts?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

croman44 said:


> For the record, my engine failure had nothing to do with a mis-shift. Just a screw that did not want to do its job.
> 
> Btw Hank, we are about to start rebuilding that motor soon. I will be taking it to Chicago so he can start looking at it. After he examines it and we figure out what needs to be replaced, you ok if I contact you for thoughts/recommendations on parts?


You bet, always happy to help when I can

Cheera


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

*Well, I am one of the two that failed*

So, speaking from experience here.

The motor is solid. Based on my failure, I can't even point at the tune. Really, my motor likely had a defect in one of the rings which apparently broke and scored the cylinder wall. No oil starving, no failed rods. A ring. Any motor can succumb to a defect. 

I blew throug a driveshaft too early on, blew the carrier bearing. That was likely a defect as well as I haven't heard of other issues. 

I still drive my RS daily and have not tuned since. (Part of my get out of jail agreement when Audi saved my ass)

Moved to the Pacific Northwest now though, so if anyone sees me near Portland, give me a wave. 

T.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey I'm in pdx too. Once it warms back up we'll have to meet up, maybe at local cars and coffee


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Hey I'm in pdx too. Once it warms back up we'll have to meet up, maybe at local cars and coffee


Absolutely. Not sure where they hold cars and coffee at though


----------

